# GM Insel



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Moin
Also, es ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber mir war das immer unschlüssig und wolt euch mal fragen wie das sein kann.
Folgendes:
Ein bekannter von mir, War auf der GM-Insel.
Er hat nicht geantwortet wie er da hin kam aber mein / wer war der Ort GM Insel eingezeichnet.

Diese Insel gibt es  wirklich, da ich vor sehr langer Zeit ( Vor Bc noch Patch 1.1 zeiten...) Mal Hilfs GM auf einem Pserver war...

Nach einem Tag war er Nie wieder On.

Wie kann das sein ? ich bin auch schon öfters im meer rumgeschwommen hab abe rnie etwa gesehen...


----------



## egge (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Moin
> Also, es ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber mir war das immer unschlüssig und wolt euch mal fragen wie das sein kann.
> Folgendes:
> Ein bekannter von mir, War auf der GM-Insel.
> ...




Mythos


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

Wie oft denn noch???

GM-Insel...was wilslte da wenn diese es auch gäbe? Bist du GM? NEIN! -.-*

Und vielleicht ist diese nur für GMs sichtbar ...omg

Bitte schließen wg sinnlos Thread!


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Es gibt diese Insel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch unerreichbar für normale Spieler.


----------



## crash_burn (23. Juni 2008)

und du warst Hilfs-GM auf einem PServer  nun ja auf einem Privat können die ja Gegenden hinzufügen so wie sie lustig sind


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Die GM Insel gibt es die ist oben rechts auf der Karte im Wasser aber dann auch wieder nicht, da oben kann man nicht hin schwimmen und von der GM Insel kann man auch nicht wegschwimmen da ist Wasser um die Insel in einem Quadrat und nach ca. 100m ist da nurnoch nichts und eine unsichtbare Wand


----------



## Talli83 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich frage mich wozu es diese Insel geben soll. Damit die GM´s mal schön schnacken können - quatsch oder? 
Also wirklich das macht keinen Sinn und wenn es die gibt wird man sie eh nie sehen.

PS: Den Onlinestatus von GM´s kann man nicht sehen, nur wenn man ein ticket geschrieben hat und der Gm mit einem redet.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

vielleicht ist er nicht mehr on, weil er gebannt wurde. fertig.

früher gab es wohl eine funktion, mit der man dateistrukturen im wow ordner umändern musste, um auf die insel zu kommen. (per zeppelin)

und wenn es ein "bekannter" von dir war, dann frage ihn doch einfach.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

crash_burn schrieb:


> und du warst Hilfs-GM auf einem PServer  nun ja auf einem Privat können die ja Gegenden hinzufügen so wie sie lustig sind


GM-Island gibt (oder gab) es tatsächlich. http://www.wowwiki.com/GM_Island bzw. http://www.wow-europe.com/de/recruitment/gm-island.html

Jedoch wurde - wie hier schon erwähnt - normalen Spielern der Zugang nicht mehr möglich gemacht. Genauso wie Designer Island. Früher ging es, per Exploit.


----------



## Rudi TD (23. Juni 2008)

Gibt schon einen Theard dazu: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...&hl=gminsel


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

toll war auch schon in Old IF aber ich wurde wieder von dem GMs rausgeportet weil man da nicht hindurfte weiß aber auch nicht wofür sowas gut ist und ich wurde halt nur rausgeportet und nicht gebannt also wurde dein Freund bestimmt auch nicht deswegen gebannt (falls der wirklich drauf war)


----------



## Sanysar (23. Juni 2008)

Die Insel gibt es wirklich, ich wurde versehentlich von einem GM dorthin geportet, als der Prinz in Kara mal wieder buggy war. Hab dazu auch noch eine Foto-Strecke. Bin zur Zeit noch auf der Arbeit, heute Abend versuche ich mal einen Link hierher su setzten. Ursprünglich wollte er mich in die Ini porten, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt am Versammlungsstein einen Kollegen herportete. Zuerst portete er mich nach IF, danach auf die GM-Insel. Als er seinen Fehler bemerkte wurde ich wieder nach Kara geportet und er behob den Bug am Boss.

Grüße...


----------



## barbarella (23. Juni 2008)

es fällt mir wirklich schwer dafür verständnis aufzubringen worüber sich so manche leute sorgen machen...

gm insel hin oder her... wen interessiert es denn wirklich ob es so eine insel gibt?

magst du dann mäuschen spielen und die ganz grossen geheimnisse aus wow in erfahrung bringen wenn du diese insel erreicht hast?

bewirb dich doch einfach als gm... dann wirst du in alles eingeweiht und darfst auch auf die insel


----------



## AFK08 (23. Juni 2008)

ich denke mal die Grillen dort


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2008)

GM Island giebt es früher komnnte man von Teldrassiel nach nordwesten schwimmen und da war die dan.
Heute kommt man da nicht mehr hin wein da jetzt tiefes meer dazwichen ist und auf der insel sind monster die dich mit einem Schlag killen.
Ich such ma die Karte.


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Ein forum ist dau da, sachen zu erfahren.

Ich find es isn innteresantes Thema , und vor allem das er dann Gebannt wurden... also die die GMs versuchen diese insel zu verbergen.

Das andere...
GMs können einstellen ob sie sichtbar sind oder nicht und irgendwie müssen sie dir ja ingame antworten, dazu ist glaub die Insel...


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

AFK08 schrieb:


> ich denke mal die Grillen dort


100% - Von anderen Sachen, die die dort machen, hab ich auch schon gehört, du würdest lachen.


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> GM Island giebt es früher komnnte man von Teldrassiel nach nordwesten schwimmen und da war die dan.
> Heute kommt man da nicht mehr hin wein da jetzt tiefes meer dazwichen ist und auf der insel sind monster die dich mit einem Schlag killen.
> Ich such ma die Karte.




Vannish, Gottesschild usw....
damit kann man das ja umgehen denk ich...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> GM Island giebt es früher komnnte man von Teldrassiel nach nordwesten schwimmen und da war die dan.
> Heute kommt man da nicht mehr hin wein da jetzt tiefes meer dazwichen ist und auf der insel sind monster die dich mit einem Schlag killen.
> Ich such ma die Karte.



aha. höre ich zum ersten mal das man früher ganz normal dorthin schwimmen konnte.


----------



## neo1986 (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Vannish, Gottesschild usw....
> damit kann man das ja umgehen denk ich...


Nein das Tiefe Wasser kann man nicht umgehn mann erschöpft dadrin.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Vannish, Gottesschild usw....
> damit kann man das ja umgehen denk ich...



ne kannste nicht, denn auf der Insel sind überall Fußfallen, die eine Goblin SuperFx3000 Laser auslösen, der mit einem Infrarotsuchsystem funktioniert. Der schmilzt zuerst deine Rüstung und dann dich.
Außerdem gib es explodierenden Killerkaninchen, die ganz harmlos auf dich zuhoppeln und dann ...BUMMM

Hast du die Hürde genommen kommen Flugechsen die Wasserstoffbomben droppen.
Und kurz vorm Zentrum kommen alle Bosse aus den High- Innies auf dich zu.

Solltest du allerdings auch das schaffen ...omg.
Dann bist du mitten auf der GM Insel. Du wirst mit Jubel empfangen kannst dir Equipp aussuchen wie du willst und bekommst Massen an Gold.

Also keep up trying.!


----------



## caterpillar69 (23. Juni 2008)

solange wir keine anderen sorgen haben, als ob die gm-insel existiert oder nicht, ist die welt doch in ordnung!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
warum solls keine solche insel geben und wers genau wissen will kann sich bei blizz bewerben und probleme wie "die q funzt nich" oder "der xxx killt mich dauernd" lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. Juni 2008)

Also für einen Privatserver werden ja solche MapFiles direkt aus dem WoW Ordner entnommen.
Ergo, die Insel ist implementiert, ob sie allerdings genutzt wird weiß keiner.
Es gibt auch keinen Weg für dich als Otto-Normalspieler auf diese Insel zu gelangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (23. Juni 2008)

im offizielen forum gibs nen post vom gm dazu das es die insel gibt und sie spielen da poker!


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Nein das Tiefe Wasser kann man nicht umgehn mann erschöpft dadrin.



Das Tiefe wasser ganz easy, es gibt Tränke, ausserdem kann der Mage oder Der HM ( KA) so nen buff geben womit man auf dem Wasser laufen kann... ( Ka obs die Tränke shcon gab aber die Buffs ja


----------



## Arkoras (23. Juni 2008)

Die GM-Insel wurde wohl nur eingefügt, damit die GMs dort schnell in die Hauptstädte kommen oder Sachen testen können. Da die GMs heute sich allerdings durch die Gegend porten können und um Sachen zu testen Blizzard eigene Testrealms verwendet, ist die Insel nun (höchstwarscheinlich) sinnlos.


----------



## EviLKeX (23. Juni 2008)

geh doch einfach mal auf youtube da hab ich mal vor langer zeit ein tutorial gefunden aber selbst nicht ausprobiert und es wird jetz warscheinlich eh nicht mehr funzen...


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

EviLKeX schrieb:


> geh doch einfach mal auf youtube da hab ich mal vor langer zeit ein tutorial gefunden aber selbst nicht ausprobiert und es wird jetz warscheinlich eh nicht mehr funzen...



Kannst du mir villeicht den Link Posten ?
Würde das gerne mal mit nem test account ausprobieren


----------



## Xkoriuns (23. Juni 2008)

Jo die Insel GIBT es. Nur sie ist nicht auf dem Server wo man als normaler Spieler drauf ist sondern auf dem extra Server der nur für den Support da ist , genau wie die Instanz Server , die Instanzen sind ja auch nicht auf dem Normalem Server . ;D


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Xkoriuns schrieb:


> Jo die Insel GIBT es. Nur sie ist nicht auf dem Server wo man als normaler Spieler drauf ist sondern auf dem extra Server der nur für den Support da ist , genau wie die Instanz Server , die Instanzen sind ja auch nicht auf dem Normalem Server . ;D



Das erklärt z.B das das es IM BG laggt und Normal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das System kapier ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wird glaub Pro Realm eingehen KA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin gespannt auf Das Bild^^


----------



## Xkoriuns (23. Juni 2008)

mhh aber wie das mit den Instanz Servern ist weiß ich leider auch nicht genau^^ ... ob das jez PRO realm einer ist ... k.a^^


----------



## Mace (23. Juni 2008)

es gab da mal videos von offizielen servern wo die spieler da irgendwie per zeppelin hingeflogen sind..auf youtube wird man die bestimmt noch finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (23. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ne kannste nicht, denn auf der Insel sind überall Fußfallen, die eine Goblin SuperFx3000 Laser auslösen, der mit einem Infrarotsuchsystem funktioniert. Der schmilzt zuerst deine Rüstung und dann dich.
> Außerdem gib es explodierenden Killerkaninchen, die ganz harmlos auf dich zuhoppeln und dann ...BUMMM
> 
> Hast du die Hürde genommen kommen Flugechsen die Wasserstoffbomben droppen.
> ...


jawoll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ImmortalChaos (23. Juni 2008)

vieleicht drehen die ja auf der insel die neue "Lost" staffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Infusion auf Destromath


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

eins hat er geschrieben im Chat, das er per Schiff hingekommen ist oO

Kann auch gelogen sein aber hmmm...


----------



## Schiksterminator (23. Juni 2008)

crash_burn schrieb:


> und du warst Hilfs-GM auf einem PServer  nun ja auf einem Privat können die ja Gegenden hinzufügen so wie sie lustig sind



Flasch xD


----------



## skafds (23. Juni 2008)

Früher ging, also ganz zu Anfang das so dass man mit dem zepelin von og nach undercity fliegen musste und an einer bestimmten stelle abspringen musste dann noch ein wenig schwimmen und man war da


----------



## Hangatyr (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Kannst du mir villeicht den Link Posten ?



Google ist dein Freund ^^


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Schiksterminator schrieb:


> Flasch xD



Hinzufügen : Nein
Bearbeiten: Ja

Aber ich hat zuwenige Rechte dazu , bzw Keine Ahnung wie man da was addet... Auf jedenfall gibts für Alles eun Kommando
z.B Die Kleinen Häuser, Gasttstätten, Stühle usw..

.kill kann gegner töten mehr weiß ich ned


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Hinzufügen : Nein
> Bearbeiten: Ja
> 
> Aber ich hat zuwenige Rechte dazu , bzw Keine Ahnung wie man da was addet... Auf jedenfall gibts für Alles eun Kommando
> ...



Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fleischermeister (23. Juni 2008)

Auf die Insel kann jeder, einfach ALT + F4 drücken, schon biste da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Kannst du mir villeicht den Link Posten ?
> Würde das gerne mal mit nem test account ausprobieren





DerOffTank schrieb:


> .kill kann gegner töten mehr weiß ich ned


Google ist auch nicht dein Freund, oder? Wer nichts oder wenig weiß, ist eingeladen, sich zu informieren.



DerOffTank schrieb:


> Das Tiefe wasser ganz easy, es gibt Tränke, ausserdem kann der Mage oder Der HM ( KA) so nen buff geben womit man auf dem Wasser laufen kann... ( Ka obs die Tränke shcon gab aber die Buffs ja


Weder noch, der Schamane war diejenige welche Klasse.


----------



## SixtenF (23. Juni 2008)

gm insel muss es geben. 

als ich mal nach nem heiler gesucht hatte und priester eingegeben hab ist das rausgekommen :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist nicht von nem privat server ihr koennt ja die anderen namen im arsenal ueberpruefen :-)


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> gm insel muss es geben.
> 
> als ich mal nach nem heiler gesucht hatte und priester eingegeben hab ist das rausgekommen :-)
> 
> ...



Der GM hatte dann den GM Modus an aber war zum anflüstern freigegeben das heißt nicht das man den sehen kann, man kann den aber im Chat sehen sonst nicht, außer der hat sich auch sichtbar gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixtenF (23. Juni 2008)

ja aber er war eindeutig auf der "insel"


----------



## noizycat (23. Juni 2008)

ImmortalChaos schrieb:


> vieleicht drehen die ja auf der insel die neue "Lost" staffel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

SixtenF schrieb:


> ja aber er war eindeutig auf der "insel"



ja klar man konnte den auch anschreiben weil der wohl bewust oder unbewusst die "Sperre" nicht aktiviert hat


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Es gibt diese Insel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


genau


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

ich glaube es weiß jetzt jeder das man nichtmehr drauf kommt und das es sie gibt


----------



## RedDevil96 (23. Juni 2008)

meine güte , wat wollt ihr den alle auf der GM-Insel ??

Hatte auch ma n P-Server laufen und was war so tolles auf der Insel ???

Ein Haus mit einigen Händlern
Ports in die Hauptstädte
Ein Bootsteg
paar Bäume 

und gut ist .... 

mehr war es nicht .... von daher ...


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

RedDevil96 schrieb:


> meine güte , wat wollt ihr den alle auf der GM-Insel ??
> 
> Hatte auch ma n P-Server laufen und was war so tolles auf der Insel ???
> 
> ...



die Händler gibt es bei der richtigen nicht und bei den Ports weiß ich das nicht so genau


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> die Händler gibt es bei der richtigen nicht und bei den Ports weiß ich das nicht so genau



Ports sind Mannuel einstellbar...
Genauso wie Händler.
Das Haus ist glaube das Gleiche wie Das S:7 In SW oder das neben drann wo der Warri Lehrer Drinne ist. Nur der Keller ist der Eigang.


----------



## Bloodflowers (23. Juni 2008)

Es soll Leute geben die per Model Edit einfach eine Brücke zur Insel reineditiert haben ^^


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

laut meinem wissen existiert die gm insel...also als ein gm nach einem bearbeiteten ticket mal gefragt hat,ob er mir noch irgendwie helfen könne,und ich fragte ob die gm insel existiert meinte er sie existiere.
mehr kann ich dazu leider auch nicht sagen


----------



## Mompster (23. Juni 2008)

Die GM-Insel kann man per folgendem Befehl direkt betreten:   /getintoyourpimped3erBMWanddrivedirectlytoSylt


----------



## m@r1@n (23. Juni 2008)

Also so wie ich das weiss ist die GM-Insel NICHT unerreichbar für nicht-GMs aber man kann/ wird ziemlichen Ärger bekommen da irgendwo in einem Paragraph des Vertrags steht dass Spieler nur an für Spieler vorgesehene Orte dürfen

so far^^


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Ports sind Mannuel einstellbar...
> Genauso wie Händler.
> Das Haus ist glaube das Gleiche wie Das S:7 In SW oder das neben drann wo der Warri Lehrer Drinne ist. Nur der Keller ist der Eigang.



ist es auch aber bei der Blizzard GM Insel steht das ganz leer, bis auf einen Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## select1 (23. Juni 2008)

auf die insel kommste nur mit bestimmten programmen die dich hinporten und liegt auf dem kalimdor server, allerdings befindet sich nur eine kleine leere burg auf der insel mehr net!

es war schon vor 2 jahren so und es wird sich auch net ändern


----------



## Cholan (23. Juni 2008)

WoW ist ein Comupter-Programm, also muss man sich die GM-Insel wie den Admin-Bereich einer Website vorstellen. Da ist nichts örtlich festgelegt, das ist einfach ein Stück Quellcode. Technisch also überhaupt kein Problem, warum sollte es die dann auch nicht geben. Aber daher sollte man auch nicht so ein Mysterium draus machen, ist nun wirklich nix Besonderes...


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Cholan schrieb:


> WoW ist ein Comupter-Programm, also muss man sich die GM-Insel wie den Admin-Bereich einer Website vorstellen. Da ist nichts örtlich festgelegt, das ist einfach ein Stück Quellcode. Technisch also überhaupt kein Problem, warum sollte es die dann auch nicht geben. Aber daher sollte man auch nicht so ein Mysterium draus machen, ist nun wirklich nix Besonderes...



ja das ist eine ganz normale Insel wo einfach ein haus und paar Bäume drauf sind mehr nicht


----------



## Dradius (23. Juni 2008)

Erklärt man warum das SO wichtig ist ob es die gibt wie man darauf kommt usw ihr würdet ja auch nicht wollen das auf einmal 1000 leute vor eurer Tür sind und euch fragen ob ihr ihm einen Staubsauger abkauft also lasst die GM-Insel so wie sie jetzt ist und denkt nicht mehr dran und dazu mit den BGs Ja die sind auf einen eigenen Server da ja auch andere Spieler von Anderen Servern da sind!!!!!


----------



## mookuh (23. Juni 2008)

Die GM insel gibts/gabs wirklich mal..
da musste man i was machen
was allerdings von den AGBs verboten war


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

das thema gabs schonmal.
dort waren sogar ein paar bilder von der insel drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> das thema gabs schonmal.
> dort waren sogar ein paar bilder von der insel drin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wurde schon gesagt udn stell dir vor der hatte sogar einen Link


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> wurde schon gesagt udn stell dir vor der hatte sogar einen Link


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staaken (23. Juni 2008)

Screens für Interessierte gibts hier: GM-Insel

Man achte auf die teils lustigen Gespräche xD

Soweit ich weiß wurden die  Accounts gleich nach dieser Aktion gesperrt,

was uns eindeutig beweist -------> Verboten !

Ein Screen vom Standpunkt der Insel gibts hier.

MfG Staaken.

P.S.: Ich weiß nur soviel drüber, weil ich vor einigen Tagen auf dieses Video gestoßen bin und nachgeforscht habe.

MfG Staaken.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Staaken schrieb:


> Screens für Interessierte gibts hier: GM-Insel
> 
> Man achte auf die teils lustigen Gespräche xD
> 
> ...



genau den Standpunkt meinte ich aber neee jeder meitn ist ja bei Teldrassil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> genau den Standpunkt meinte ich aber neee jeder meitn ist ja bei Teldrassil...


mal ne frage...

bist du schlecht gelaunt?


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

oder suchst du ganz einfach nur streit?


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> mal ne frage...
> 
> bist du schlecht gelaunt?



nö nur stellt sich raus das ich jetzt doch recht hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: lol jetzt macht der einen doppelpost weil der mich anmachen will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja jeder wie er will soll mir egal sein


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> nö nur stellt sich raus das ich jetzt doch recht hatte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein war nur ne frage und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

JENNY ist ein weiblicher name!
nur zur info.


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> nein war nur ne frage und wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!
> 
> JENNY ist ein weiblicher name!
> nur zur info.



hab aber nich auf den namen geguckt nur auf das was du geschrieben hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. so kann das vielleicht ein Moderator schließen? ich glaub jeder weiß jetzt genug über die GM Insel das da nur ein leeres Haus ist das man wahrscheinlich nicht hinkommt usw. und jetzt fängt das geflame an also bitte schließen


----------



## Unskill3d (23. Juni 2008)

Also die insel gibt es nur für normale spiele nicht erreichbar da man dafür ein extra Patch laden muss und ca 2 st leufen muss über ne lange weisse fläche hab selbs bei nem kumpel zugeguckt mit diesem patch kann man zb auch in Ws durch die luft laufen was nu aber egal ist auf jedenfall gibt es sie und dein "Kumpel" hat nich geantwortet weil er zu 99% gebannt wurde was ja wohl auch logisch ist obwohl dort keine oder wenige gms sind sollte da wohl trotzdem keine/r hingehen
und ich meine bei dem Addon atlas oder so weis nun nicht genau kann man die insel sogar sehen ^^


----------



## Jenny84 (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> hab aber nich auf den namen geguckt nur auf das was du geschrieben hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig!
aber anmachen will ich hier trotzdem niemanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



vor allem wird mir hier auf arbeit wieder langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und immer nur zu lesen ja die gibt es wird auch langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dämonjäger (23. Juni 2008)

Sooo. Damit es evt mal Ruhe hat. DA, dieser kleine Pfleck ist die GM Insel. Und viel Spaß beim Hinschwimmen. Ich hoffe du hast ne Woche Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hier noch nen Bild. Mehr ist da nicht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.:





> Ein Screen vom Standpunkt der Insel gibts hier.


Naja ich sach mal gaaanz knapp daneben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solvâr (23. Juni 2008)

korret s.o so sieht die gm insel aus.


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

Der Name :das verbotene meer . passt ja dazu ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schade das es nichtmehr geht dahin zu kommen aber egal^^ es gibts sie thema ist geregelt kann geshclossen werden, danke für eure antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (23. Juni 2008)

ne tut sie nicht.

Das ist nur die Ablenkungs GM insel.
Alle denken die wäre da und geben sich eine irrsinns Mühe um dahin zu kommen.

Und inzwischen dümpelt die echte GM Insel unbehelligt vor sich hin.
Clever von Blizz...aber ich weiss wo die echte ist, also ihr müsst.... ....
mom es klopft an der Tür..
Ja wer ist da..... hallo ...heee was wollen sie mit der Knarre ...ahhh ... arrrghhh ..................

...............................

*ähmeee*  hier bin ähh ich wieder an der dings .. Tastatur. 
Also alles was der..ähh ich.. geschrieben habe ist Unsinn. Glaubt mir nicht, wollte mich nur wichtig machen.
Nicht das euch was passiert!


----------



## Scred (23. Juni 2008)

die gm-insel ist nicht auf der karte 
die is ein ort im nirgendwo und machen kannste da eh nichts sondern bekommst nach 3 min ein bann für den rest deines lebens
lad dir ein cheat runter und geh drauf bekomm dein bann und mach noch ein thread auf


----------



## Shinovah (23. Juni 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Weder noch, der Schamane war diejenige welche Klasse.



naja nicht nur, priester  können das auch.........


----------



## Dark Guardian (23. Juni 2008)

Oh man... was für Deppvolk hier rumschreibt... <_< (sry für die Ausdrucksweiße ...)

1. Warum sollte es die GM Insel nicht geben? Blizzard erlaubt sich in WoW so manchen Spaß... warum also nicht auch sowas für die GMs?

2. Warum wollen alle da hin? Wollt ihr damit rumprollen "hey ich war an nem verbotenem Ort und bin voll imba weil ich NICHT gebannt wurde"? Ich wette wenn es A) Die Insel gibt und  der Zugang öffentlich wäre würde das Interesse schlagartig nachlassen.

3. Gibt es x-Videos und Screens welche die GM Insel zeigen. Wäre also möglich das sie existiert... und ebenso könnte es also auch möglich gewesen sein sie zu erreichen... wer es weiss wird es kaum weitersagen wegen Punkt 2. Dann wäre derjenige ja nicht mehr SuperImbaOberTollig.

4. Wie findet man es also heraus? SEHR Easy... 

- besorgt euch einen MPQ-Viewer wie es sie z.B. für Diablo II und Starcraft gibt, bloß eben für WoW (bezüglich der Struktur der MPQs). 
- Öffnet die MPQ Dateien eures Spielclients und durchsucht diese nach Dingen die sich auf die GM Insel beziehen. 
- Wenn die Insel erreichbar ist und die Screens echt sind, finden sich im Spielcient die Daten der Insel.
- Wenn ihr nichts findet installiert WoW neu und patcht es nicht auf den neuesten Stand um zu vermeiden das die Daten der Insel ggf. rusgepatcht wurden.
- Sucht nochmal
- Wiederhohlt den Vorgang bis ihr alle Patches durchsucht habt, wenn ihr nichts fiindet seid ihr A) zu blöd zum suchen,  es gibt die Insel nicht und die Screens sind Fakes.

... alles gemacht? Gut, dann weiss es ja jetzt jeder... achja, sich die MPQs anzusehen führt nicht zu einem Bann da Blizzard davon niemals was mitkriegen wird solange ihr nichts verändert.


----------



## Razoras (23. Juni 2008)

Also ich kann nur eins dazu sagen:

Es GIBT die GM insel, und auch einige andere orte wie der berg hyjal (nicht instanziert) oder alt-eisenschmiede(unter der richtigen eisenschmiede) 

Ich war dort!

lade dir einfach ne offline version von wow herunter ( es dauert wahrscheinlich einige zeit bis du checkst wie des mit dem account erstellen geht) stelle deinen account auf stufe 6=developper

und such im internet nach den koords dieser orte.

übrigens, auf youtube gibts ein video von den orten!



Liebe Grüsse Razoras


----------



## Gocu (23. Juni 2008)

Razoras schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur eins dazu sagen:
> 
> Es GIBT die GM insel, und auch einige andere orte wie der berg hyjal (nicht instanziert) oder alt-eisenschmiede(unter der richtigen eisenschmiede)
> 
> ...



da war ich auch schon überall der Unterschied bei Hyjal ist das es da keine NPCs gibt und der Weltenbaum abgestorben ist und auf der Vorderseite einen Totenkopf hat, die Frage ist nur wofür sind die ganzen Orte? Ich mein GMs laufen eh nicht in der Welt rum (außer ein paar Einzelfälle) und die Spieler sollten nicht dahin also wofür sind die gut?


----------



## Sleepysimon (23. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> da war ich auch schon überall der Unterschied bei Hyjal ist das es da keine NPCs gibt und der Weltenbaum abgestorben ist und auf der Vorderseite einen Totenkopf hat, die Frage ist nur wofür sind die ganzen Orte? Ich mein GMs laufen eh nicht in der Welt rum (außer ein paar Einzelfälle) und die Spieler sollten nicht dahin also wofür sind die gut?



Hm evtl. Platzhalter.


----------



## yilmo (23. Juni 2008)

Als ich mit WoW angefangen hab,ging ein gerücht rum  das in old-if ein NPC steht bei dem man sich jedes Item holen kann usw..
Dann war ich dort (vor über 1.jahr) war ziemlich aufgeregt und so ,weil ja auch gesagt wurde wenn einer erwischt wird ,wird man gebannt usw naja als ich dann dort war und neugierig "alles" erkundet hatte,hab ich gemerkt das es der reinste beschiss war.

Und die Leute die sich für die Insel so interessieren,das liegt nur daran das man ja mittlerweile alles in der WoW kennt und gesehn hat,darum ist das Interesse an der Insel so groß,wenn man immer drauf könnt usw,wär da nie ein schwein.

naja hf und so


----------



## Ðarky :) (23. Juni 2008)

also ist sie im verbotenen meer...wär dann auch geklärt warum das meer so heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plakner (23. Juni 2008)

Mit Cheat Engine aufm Testacc raufgehackt.
War aber unlustig.
War kaum was zu sehn und irgendwann bin ich durch den Boden ins Meer gefallen...
War dann mitten in der Karte im Meer
AUfm Pserver wirste des öfteren raufgeportet(kA ob das nun ne HIlfs Gm-Insel oder sonstwas is...) einfach mal die GM's da beleidigen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

Shinovah schrieb:


> naja nicht nur, priester  können das auch.........



lesen und so... priester können alleine übers wasser laufen. schmanan können einen buff verteilen.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. Juni 2008)

Die Insel gibt es, also von wegen Mythos.

Mein Kumpel war da auf einem Blizz Server,
damals konnte man noch von Teldrassil und 
Leichtem Fall da hin kommen. Auch nach OG 
von da aus^^

Nun das haben die schon vor Ewigkeiten 
gepatcht. Style hat die, und die Markante
Schubkarre da ist warscheinlich immer von 
einem GM-Charakter belagert XD

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Mongowombat (23. Juni 2008)

GM-Insel gibt/gab es tatsächlich und auch ich habe (oder habe vielleicht auch nicht mehr) noch irgendwo Screenshots von "/who" mit "GM-Insel" als Aufenthaltsort.

Die GM-Insel konnte man früher durch verändern der Dateien erreichen und wurde auch genau aus diesem Grunde vom Live Realm auf einen instanzierten Server ausgelagert, ob es einen "legalen" Zugang, also ein Portal gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Nôxxx (23. Juni 2008)

diese insel gibt es, sie ist der "einloggort" von den gms...
ich weiss nicht ob sie im moment erreichbar ist oder nicht, aber ich weiss das es einige spieler irgendwie geschafft haben mal hinzukommen,
ob durch umschreiben irgendwelcher dateien oder durch schwimmen weiss ich nun auch nicht...

jedenfalls sind diese informationen verlässlich... habe ich von nem gm so erfahren.


----------



## Cholan (23. Juni 2008)

WoW ist ein Comupter-Programm, also muss man sich die GM-Insel wie den Admin-Bereich einer Website vorstellen. Da ist nichts örtlich festgelegt, das ist einfach ein Stück Programmcode. Technisch also überhaupt kein Problem, warum sollte es die Insel dann auch nicht geben. Aber daher sollte man auch nicht so ein Mysterium draus machen, ist nun wirklich nix Besonderes. Wie alle die anderen "mysteriösen Orte" einfach alter oder unnützer Quellcode, der nicht gelöscht wurde.


----------



## tanasas (23. Juni 2008)

Warscheinlich hat dein Freund die WoW surfer gehackt und würde daraufhin von eien GM verbannt.Ich habe aml auf Youtube.com gesehen das die GM insel oben in Norden in der nähe von Teldrassil ist.


----------



## Soupcasper (23. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soupcasper (23. Juni 2008)

bitte schön... viel spaß beim lesen


----------



## Ðeathkev (23. Juni 2008)

Huhu,

Also die GM-Insel gibt es wirklich! Ich war da aufm Offi-Server (hab auch Screenshots) war damals mit ner Gilde, Hexer und 2 andre war da und hat halbe Gilde hingeportet, abends is dann Maggi ausgefalln weil halbe gilde gebanned war xD naja, wenn jemand die screenshots sehn will, hier meine ICQ-Nr: 200-214-946 =) bis denne ^^ 

baba 

PS: Diszi-Priester rocken!! ^^


----------



## Shedanhul (23. Juni 2008)

Unevergetme XD


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

Soupcasper schrieb:


> bitte schön... viel spaß beim lesen



gibt leute die haben probleme mit ihren augen. meine sind in ordnung, aber ich habe es auch schwer was zu lesen.

/edit: na ja, geht halbwegs mit lesen, aber doch schon anstrengend. vielleicht nochmal anders verlinken das bild.


----------



## Danj2008 (23. Juni 2008)

ich war auch auf GM insel und alles wass da ist nur auf nem ilegalen server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calodonius (23. Juni 2008)

Die Insel ist im weiten Nordwesten auf dem Kontinent Kalimdor zu finden, es ist kein instanziertes Gebiet. (siehe auch WoWMapViewer) 
[zwischen der Insel und dem Kontinent gibt es keine Wasser-Verbindung, sodass man auch durch stundenlanges Schwimmen den Ort nicht finden wird!]
Solltet ihr dort hin gekommen sein, ohne Dateien von WoW verändert zu haben (was verboten ist: verstößt gegen die AG, so war das ein Bug, der noch nicht behoben wurde.
Und wie auf dem Screenshot zu sehen, bleibt ein Besuch auf der Insel nicht unbemerkt, und man bekommt eine Zeitstrafe.


----------



## Georg217 (23. Juni 2008)

Ich hab den LInk leider nicht mehr-.-.

Vll hat das hie rja noch einer wie sie auf WrathBringer auf die GM Insel kommen. 

Ich selbst war auch shcon auf der GM Insel mit einem TEstAccount. Hab mal Gegoogelt und eine Datei gefunden. DIese musste ich in meinen WoW Ordner schieben während ich aufm FLug von OG nach Strangle war. ( Mit alt f4 raus)


@Thread: Ja es gibt die GM Insel jedoch kannste als Nicht GM keine NPCs sehen sondern nur die kleine Hütte.


----------



## Fox-One (23. Juni 2008)

Natürlich gibt es die Insel.
Ist im WoW Ordner zu finden und es gibt auch heute noch Methoden um dorthin zu gelangen.
Wer www.gidf.de benutzt, der sollte ohne große Umstände fündig werden.
Wer es ausprobiert sollte sich im klaren sein das man dafür permbanns kassieren kann. 
Was der eine da erzählte mit keine Erschöpfung wenn man den Buff zum aufs Wasser laufen hat is totaler bullshit.. man stirbt trotzdem und man konnte auch früher nicht auf die Insel schwimmen, laufen etc ohne was im Ordner zu fummeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Neue GM's starten auf dieser Insel öfters.. Kein Plan warum aber damals als ich auf Veklor aus Spass n neuen Char angefangen hatte, als der Realm neu dazu kahm,  waren 4-5 Tage 2-3 GM's in der Freundesliste wenn man einfach "60" als suchbegriff eingegeben hatte.
Da es kein lvl 60er in den ersten 4 Wochen gab, konnte man so zwischendurch checken ob n GM irgendwo rum geistert da durch den Suchbegriff einfach Level 60er angezeigt wurden (oder auch noch werden kp).
Ich denke ein Tiefen Sinn hat die Insel nicht. 
Is einfach nur n Joke für die  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder was hat der Smily unter Kara für ein Sinn? Keinen! Is halt nur n Joke von denen für die, die es finden.
(Den Smily kann man sich angucken wenn man hinter Kara vom Friedhof aus auf die Burg zu geht, über die kaputte Mauer springt und dann rechts oben an der Wand durch die kleine offene Ecke am Boden durchbuggt)

Scheiss auf die Insel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so long...
MFG


----------



## DerOffTank (23. Juni 2008)

ihr redet alle von old if... was war denn das nochmal ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (23. Juni 2008)

Fox-One schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es die Insel.
> Ist im WoW Ordner zu finden und es gibt auch heute noch Methoden um dorthin zu gelangen.
> Wer www.gidf.de benutzt, der sollte ohne große Umstände fündig werden.
> Wer es ausprobiert sollte sich im klaren sein das man dafür permbanns kassieren kann.
> ...


fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (23. Juni 2008)

Zur GM-Insel:

Die GM-Insel ist ein distanziertes Gebiet, das sich auch nicht - wie oft behauptet - in der Mitte des Maelstroms befindet, früher wurde behauptet man kann hinschwimmen, doch das ging nicht!

Es war früher möglich durch exploiten und verändern der Dateien im WoW Ordner die GM-Insel zu erreichen!

die GM's kommen durch den Befehl .tele gmisland oder .replace player name gmisland auf die insel...

Händler - wie oft behauptet wird - sind nicht darauf, dies ist auf einem Privatserver so, jedoch nicht bei Blizzard!



> GM Island giebt es früher komnnte man von Teldrassiel nach nordwesten schwimmen und da war die dan.
> Heute kommt man da nicht mehr hin wein da jetzt tiefes meer dazwichen ist und auf der insel sind monster die dich mit einem Schlag killen.



Das ist zum Teil Schwachsinn, zum Teil hast du Recht, aber auch nur bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 1. NEIN! Es gab niemals einen Weg dort hin zu schwimmen, sie ist seit dem WoW Release schon instanziert!
2. Früher hat Tyrannikus der Verschlinger der Finsternis (Drachenboss) den Steg vom Himmel aus bewacht - hab mich selber hinexploitet und war erschrocken! - heute ist ein einziger Wächter auf dem Turm der einen mit nem 100000 dmg Shadowbolt Crit aus den Latschen haut - mit unendlicher Range (also Instanz Anfang bis Ende!)

Pic von der GM-Insel (Privatserver)



> Vannish, Gottesschild usw....
> damit kann man das ja umgehen denk ich...



Es muss dir klar sein das wenn Blizzard nicht will, dass die GM-Insel entdeckt wird, das sie dann auch nicht entdeckt wird!
Blizzard kann Monster und Gegner machen die dich in Sekunden ausschalten, egal welchen Buff du hast!

________________________________________________________________________________
____________________________

MfG, Seryma


----------



## iggeblackmoore (23. Juni 2008)

Natürlich gibt es die GM-Insel.
Wer sagt, dass es sie nicht gibt, kennt WoW nicht genug.
Gebt einfach mal bei Youtube "GM Insel" ein und ihr werdet sehen wie man früher mal dort hin kam.
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man jetzt auch noch hin kommt, da ja viele sachen weg gepacht worden sind.

Versucht es aber erst gar nicht, da wenn ihr dort seid und ein GM es merkt, kriegt ihr einen netten ban 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Tut mir leid wenn es schon gesagt worden ist, aber ich hatte keine lust mir den Thread ganz durchzulesen)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Juni 2008)

Fox-One schrieb:


> Oder was hat der Smily unter Kara für ein Sinn? Keinen! Is halt nur n Joke von denen für die, die es finden.
> (Den Smily kann man sich angucken wenn man hinter Kara vom Friedhof aus auf die Burg zu geht, über die kaputte Mauer springt und dann rechts oben an der Wand durch die kleine offene Ecke am Boden durchbuggt)



irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen gehabt das der stab "Atiesh, Hohestab des Wächters", die leute dort unten hin bringen sollte. hatte blizz aber wohl mit bc verworfen gehabt. ob es stimmt, keine ahnung. lustig ist es auf alle fälle. nur, das sei gesagt, man kommt nicht mit jeder /edit: rasse dort unten hin. mit meinem untoten hatte ich es über drei stunden probiert, dann habe ich die blutelfe von meiner freundin genommen und sieh an, es ging *grinst*

/edit: der großteil von den videos auf youtube stammen von privatservern, was aber nichts daran ändert das es sie auf offi servern gibt..


----------



## neonoris (23. Juni 2008)

du noob die insel gibt es


----------



## Jeryhn (23. Juni 2008)

ah kommt leute, es ist doch egal ob die insel existiert oder nicht, ihr kommt sowieso nicht dahin.

man könnte schon meinen die GM insel in wow genau das gleich e wie der Heilige gral ist.


----------



## Fox-One (23. Juni 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> irgendwo hatte ich mal gelesen gehabt das der stab "Atiesh, Hohestab des Wächters", die leute dort unten hin bringen sollte. hatte blizz aber wohl mit bc verworfen gehabt. ob es stimmt, keine ahnung. lustig ist es auf alle fälle. nur, das sei gesagt, man kommt nicht mit jeder klasse dort unten hin. mit meinem untoten hatte ich es über drei stunden probiert, dann habe ich die blutelfe von meiner freundin genommen und sieh an, es ging *grinst*




Jo stimmt is Rassen abhängig.. ich selber hatte es auch durch mein Mäddel erst gefunden weil die mit ihrer Nachtelfin da unten steckte als wir mal wieder von Horden Raids zerlegt wurden vorm Eingang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. ich kam mit mein Nachtelf nich da runer ^^


----------



## Alpax (24. Juni 2008)

in Durotar gab es vor langer Zeit an einem Ort der nur per Exploit erreichbar war ein Portal zu GM-Insel.


----------



## Shex (24. Juni 2008)

hehe köstlich was ihr alle da vermutet aber die einzige warheit ist

Es Gibt 3 Inseln Die GM-Insel Die Designer-Insel und Die Programmierer Insel das sind übrigens die 3 wenn ihr die karte aufmacht und zwischen kalimdor und dem Östlichen Königreich den ozian betrachtet.

Die insel hatten nie einen besondern zweck sondern sind einfach spaßeshalber für die mitarbeiter eingefügt worden.
Die GM insel ist nur so bekannt weil man dort per veränderten wow datein hinkommt allerdings sollte man es nicht probieren da wenn es zufällig ein arsch merkt und dich meldet du ein perm bann bekommst nicht weil du dort warst sondern weil du deine wow daten verändert hast.

WOher ich das weiß ? mein bruder war GM und hat mich eingeweiht ;-/ 

warum ich den schönen mytos kaputt mach ?

weil er mich langsam nervt 
auserdem glaubt mir die hälfte eh nicht von daher hats eh nix gebracht ... mir wayne glaubt was ihr wollt


----------



## mariey (24. Juni 2008)

Shex schrieb:


> [...]
> *WOher ich das weiß ? mein bruder war GM und hat mich eingeweiht ;-/ *
> 
> warum ich den schönen mytos kaputt mach ?
> ...




blabla... du bist einfach gut im googlen und "weißt" es daher:

http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/471/wowsecretmapco0.jpg
http://img458.imageshack.us/img458/8914/worldmap23vk.jpg


----------



## Calodonius (24. Juni 2008)

Und wenn dein Bruder GM war, dann weiss er, dass die GM-Insel nicht instanziert ist, sondern auf Map 1 (Kalimdor) zu finden ist. --> Du bekommst auch den gleichen Ladebildschirm!!
Und zu Designer- und Programmiererinsel:
Es gibt eine Map (in WoW und BC war es die 451), die sich "development" nennt, und instanziert ist. Je nach Server, je nachdem ob Blizzard etwas ausprobieren möchte, können GM's und Entwickler sich dort austoben. Es ist keine Landschaft, und nicht als normaler Spieler zu erreichen!


----------



## Calodonius (24. Juni 2008)

@ Mariey: Das sind nur Gerüchte! Die Inseln sind NICHT auf der Weltkarte verzeichnet, und das, was du dort siehst, stellt keine wirklichen Inseln dar.


----------



## maggus (24. Juni 2008)

Irgendwann schreib ich noch eine "GM-Insel Ammenmärchen FAQ" für alle, die das Thema jede Woche mindestens 5 mal aufwärmen müssen.


----------



## Calodonius (24. Juni 2008)

Na dann macht doch die mpq. Data auf, und vergewissert euch, dass es eine Map gibt, die sich development nennt, und KEINE, die sich GM-Island nennt, weil GM-Island auf Kalimdor's Map zu finden ist....


----------



## Süchtling (24. Juni 2008)

Calodonius schrieb:


> @ Mariey: Das sind nur Gerüchte! Die Inseln sind NICHT auf der Weltkarte verzeichnet, und das, was du dort siehst, stellt keine wirklichen Inseln dar.


^^ richtig die gm insel is neben kaldimor ganz weit links oben inner ecke ,und nich auf der karte eingezeichnet
die 3 inseln die ihr meint schmücken nur die karte aus


----------



## Calodonius (24. Juni 2008)

Hurra, jemand glaubt mir!


----------



## Jenny84 (24. Juni 2008)

wie oft will hier eigentlich noch einer schreiben yo die gibt es
DIESES THEMA GAB ES SCHON
link dazu siehe eine seite oder auch 2 seiten vorher!


----------



## Sleepysimon (24. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie oft will hier eigentlich noch einer schreiben yo die gibt es
> DIESES THEMA GAB ES SCHON
> link dazu siehe eine seite oder auch 2 seiten vorher!



Hi Jenny du die Insel gibt es wirklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. Juni 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> wie oft will hier eigentlich noch einer schreiben yo die gibt es
> DIESES THEMA GAB ES SCHON
> link dazu siehe eine seite oder auch 2 seiten vorher!



die GM Insel gibt es 
und super dass sich endlich mal jemand dieses stiefmütterlich behandelten Themas annimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (24. Juni 2008)

Sleepysimon schrieb:


> Hi Jenny du die Insel gibt es wirklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Ohrensammler schrieb:


> die GM Insel gibt es
> und super dass sich endlich mal jemand dieses stiefmütterlich behandelten Themas annimmt!
> 
> 
> ...


ich weiss das es die gibt und ich hab das nur geschrieben weil irgentjemand immer meint er/sie müsse hier schreiben ja di gm insel gibts wirklich


----------



## DerOffTank (24. Juni 2008)

Das es sie givbt wissen ja alle langsam..

Die Inseln auf der Map sind aber mehr ein vorgeschmack auf kommende Inseln, z.B der Smaragdgrüne Traum...


Und die Inseln sind Instanziert, DENN: wenn man auf so ner Insel M drückt dann dann eschreint nur der Bildschirm von Azeroth !


Ne andere frage aber:
Was ist Old If ?

oder was meint ihr da als Smiley ?


----------



## Odis74 (24. Juni 2008)

Sollte sich jemand unbefugt auf die Insel begeben kommt Chuck Norris um die Ecke und verpasst dem jenigen einen so heftigen Roundhouskick das er umgehend in den BT geportet wird und alleine vor Illidan steht. Hier wird er nun auf dauer Verband und fristet fortan sein Leben als Thrashmob im BT.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

smiley unter kara




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Riane (24. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Außerdem gib es explodierenden Killerkaninchen, die ganz harmlos auf dich zuhoppeln und dann ...BUMMM


Killerhäschen von "Ritter der Kokosnuss" inc! ;D


----------



## DerOffTank (24. Juni 2008)

Und was ist jetzt old IF ? =D


PS:
Danke Cyrus, noch nie gesehn *g* Muss auch mal dahin kommen


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (24. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt old IF ? =D
> 
> 
> PS:
> Danke Cyrus, noch nie gesehn *g* Muss auch mal dahin kommen



old if musste mal bei youtube schauen. gibts nen paar videos dazu.


----------



## DerOffTank (24. Juni 2008)

lol habs gefunden..... is ja Hammer oO
Und warum heist es Old IF? War das in der Beta mal zugänglich ?


----------



## Shex (24. Juni 2008)

hrhr ich wusst es doch das mir niemand glaubt

dazu das die insel wo anders war als  auf der karte.

das liegt einfach daran das sie nicht so schnell durch exploits gefunden werden sollten

aber lol jetz schreib ich mir schon wieder einen ab ihr glaubts ja sowieso ned


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (24. Juni 2008)

Auch ich war schonmal auf der GM insel als die anscheinend mal leer war, hab ich dort ein bisschen mit nem GM geredet, durfte mich aber nicgt von der stelle wegbewegen zu der er mich portete, ich hang nähmlich fets und schrieb ein ticket und er portete mich dann zur GM insel ^^ das was ich gesehen habe erinnert mich an wald/insel


----------



## Serpilian (24. Juni 2008)

DON'T FEED THE TROLL!

0/10

Edith und Hans mussten sich leider in eine Augenklinik begeben, da die hier angesammelte grammatikalische Leistung (teilweise) höllische Schmerzen bereitet...


----------



## Kronas (24. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> lol habs gefunden..... is ja Hammer oO
> Und warum heist es Old IF? War das in der Beta mal zugänglich ?


kann man immernoch hin
ne heißt old if, weil blizzard erst so eisenschmiede gestalten wollte, aber die idee verworfen hat und zu faul war es weg zu machen und hat einfach eisenschmiede drüber gepackt


----------



## Donnerjäger (24. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Moin
> Also, es ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber mir war das immer unschlüssig und wolt euch mal fragen wie das sein kann.
> Folgendes:
> Ein bekannter von mir, War auf der GM-Insel.
> ...




das ist eine externe insel die an nicht errreichen kann sondern nur hinportet werden kann


----------



## Chronon (24. Juni 2008)

man kann sie noch erreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (24. Juni 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> kann man immernoch hin
> ne heißt old if, weil blizzard erst so eisenschmiede gestalten wollte, aber die idee verworfen hat und zu faul war es weg zu machen und hat einfach eisenschmiede drüber gepackt



Typisch Blizz würd ich sagen *g*

Und ist das auch Illegel wie auf die GM insel zu kommen oder darf man das ?


----------



## Tommson (25. Juni 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach bringt die Insel den GM's gar nix da ich ma irgendwo gehört hab die sind erstma gar nicht eingeloggt sondern unterhalten sich irgendwie anders mit den Spielern, und nur um etwas zu prüfen loggen sie sich ein...ein GM is ja auch für mehrere Realms gleichzeitig da, nicht nur für einen.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

also ich muss da mal fachkundig wie ich bin ein paar kommis raushauen^^

Gm-Insel:

Klar gibt es kennt jeder.
kleine insel ein mehrstöckiges haus une ein paar bäume drauf.
Auf Diversen Servern Händler vervügbar (Npc ids 50000-50087)
die dann alle möglichen items rüstungsteile waffen mount .. einfach alles verkaufen.

Smaragdgrüne Traum:

Merkwürdig große Fläche in der och nix wirklich läuft ^^
verschiedene teilzonen wie "Der Smaragdwald" oder "Die Saftgrünen Felder" die auch alle sehr merkwürdig aussehen (hoffe es gibt welche ausser mir die da mal langgeflogen sind es lohnt sich ^^) es gibt unter anderem Bodentexturen auf dennen mit roterschrift iwas steht kännte mir vorstellen das iwelche notzitzen der grafiker sind .. die nehmen halt nicht nen stift und papier sondern implementieren neue texturen ins spiel xD.
Die Bäume im "Smaragwald" sehen sehr witzig aus .. die wurzeln fangen noch in der luft an das heisst der baum mit wurzel ist auf den boden gestellt worden.. schwer vorstellbar aber die wahrheit


Diverse kleine "Gm-Inseln"

Im süden von Tanaris befindet sich eine kleine insel die man auf der Karte nicht mehr sieht .. ich hab mir nie die mühe gemacht als nicht Gm dahinzugelangen aber ich kann mir vorstellen das das möglich ist...

"Alt-Eisenschmiede"

Wotlk *hust* *grins*

//@ User Tommson Ja aber die GM-Insel gibt es schon seit der wow alpha und da gab es möglicherwesie für die gms keine möglichkeit ausser vom Spiel selber aus mit den SPielern kontakt aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen aber ich werd vll noch ein bischen was reinschmeissen in den raum ^^ wenn ich den thread net vergesse xD


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

nochn paar sachen ^^

.kill tötet das avisierte ziel das heisst es ist egal welcher fraktion er/sie/es (naaru^^) angehört ... theoretisch kann man sich damit auch selbst umlegen 

für die die es interessiert mit .revive kann man sich oder andere wiederbeleben (auch npc´s) und mit .dispelall kann man unter anderem die Wiederbelebungsnebenwirkungen dispelen (auch von allen zielen jeder fraktion)

iwer meinte was von Poker spielen auf "der" GM-Insel das war jedenfalls gelogen .. bzw sollte ein scherz sein (davon gehe ich einfach aus^^)

das mit dem zonen bereichen edetieren bzw erstellen kann kein GM gm´s sind in der lage einzelne objekte(zische stühle schränke ect) zu spawnen (erschaffen) und das wars 
der admin eines servers (der jenige der volle befugnis und zugriff auf die server daten hat) ist durchaus dazu in der lage etwas im spiel so zu verändern das sagen wir die kathedrahle von sturmwind nicht mehr existiert, oder halt etwas anderes an dessen stelle steht.
aber im ernst .. wiso sollte sich jemand dazu die mühe machen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt hier auch einen screen wo man einen GM in der Who list sieht das ist mittlerweile auch unmöglich (eine einstellung in der Server config)

..kp ob ich noch iwas schreiben wollte .. oder ob das überhaupt wen interessiert ^^ naja wer fragen hat kann mir schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ach und sorry wegen der rechtschreibung ich schreib das einfach durch und les nicht nochmal durch^^


----------



## soul6 (25. Juni 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ne kannste nicht, denn auf der Insel sind überall Fußfallen, die eine Goblin SuperFx3000 Laser auslösen, der mit einem Infrarotsuchsystem funktioniert. Der schmilzt zuerst deine Rüstung und dann dich.
> Außerdem gib es explodierenden Killerkaninchen, die ganz harmlos auf dich zuhoppeln und dann ...BUMMM
> 
> Hast du die Hürde genommen kommen Flugechsen die Wasserstoffbomben droppen.
> ...




You made my day body !
Der war gut und selten so gelacht !
Am besten gefallen mir die Hoppelhasen :-)

lg
randy


----------



## Hamy (25. Juni 2008)

So.. hab keine lust alles zu lesen daher sry, falls es die antwort schon gibt ^^.
JA es gibt diese Insel. Aber man kann ohne hack nicht hin (als normaler spieler).
Man müsste einen Hack anwenden, der den Zepelin vor OG oder sonst wo bearbeitet, naja.. eher die flugroute ^^
Die Zepeline sind eine Art "Räume", das heisst.. jeder kann die leute in ihm drin sehen.
Deshalb sieht man bei dieser gehackten flugroute auch immer leute ein und aussteigen und dann auf einmal sind sie weg.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das sind die leute, die den zepelin normal benutzen und in stadt XY aussteigen, sie haben die normale flugroute und du die zur gm insel (eine ziemlich witzige, durch berge und so xD) aber trotzdem seit ihr in einem zepelin ^^ 
Auf der GM-Insel selbst ist nichs spektakuläres. KEINE händler, KEINE Npcs überhaupt.. das einzige was auf der Insel ist, das ist eine Burg^^ 
Die insel ist SEHR klein, lohnt sich gar nicht da hin zu gehen ;-)


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juni 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> Diverse kleine "Gm-Inseln"
> 
> Im süden von Tanaris befindet sich eine kleine insel die man auf der Karte nicht mehr sieht .. ich hab mir nie die mühe gemacht als nicht Gm dahinzugelangen aber ich kann mir vorstellen das das möglich ist...



das ist/sind aber keine gm-inseln. dort musste man früher für die aq eröffnungsquest hin. in der nähe vom festland (tanaris küste), im wasser schwimmt eine meerjungfrau (naga) von der hatte man damals einen buff bekommen, um hinüberzuschwimmen. war eine länge questreihe. heute geht es allerdings auch noch. mit diversen hilfsmitteln (tränke, hinsterben, verzauberung, ect...).

also nix mit gm insel in tanaris, das ist mumpitz *grinst*

/edit: wir hatten dort auch schon ein gildentreffen abgehalten... wenns gm dingens wäre, hätten wir stress bekommen in den zwei stunden.


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

hmm stimmt ^^ von natur aus is "die" Gm-Insel nix dolles aber es gibt halt mehr als eine^^


----------



## saat4ever (25. Juni 2008)

Hab hier 2 Sreens, die sind aber von einem Privat Server, als Spieler kannst du auf einem Blizzard Server nicht mehr hinkommen. Früher gab es ne Möglichkeit, die war aber nicht Legal.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derhollo (25. Juni 2008)

gib mal gm insel bei youtube oder myvideo ein. da siehste wie man es macht. einige waren schon da. is aber nix besonderes. Nur so ne burg steht da und am steg sind die portale zu allen haupstädten das wars.
gab mal ein gerücht das alle lvl1 viecher die da rumlaufen epics droppen^^


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

saat4ever schrieb:


> Hab hier 2 Sreens, die sind aber von einem Privat Server, als Spieler kannst du auf einem Blizzard Server nicht mehr hinkommen. Früher gab es ne Möglichkeit, die war aber nicht Legal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jo is auf nem normalen server nich so .. also mit dem schiff und den portalen aber es ist die insel^^


----------



## DerOffTank (25. Juni 2008)

Derhollo schrieb:


> gab mal ein gerücht das alle lvl1 viecher die da rumlaufen epics droppen^^



das ist doch schmarn.. GMs können sich ihre sachen selbst Spawenen mit bestimmten Eingaben...

Nochmal ne frage zu Old IF... ist das auch Illegal dorthin zu gehen


----------



## ={Lighting Blood}= SentoX (25. Juni 2008)

gegenfrage ist es möglich?^^

ich weiss nicht wie man als normaler user dahin kmmen soll/kann aber ich gehe stark davon aus das das entweder verboten oder wenigstens unerwünscht ist .. und da gibts eig auch nix zu sehen ^^


----------



## Littlestream (25. Juni 2008)

={Lighting schrieb:


> gegenfrage ist es möglich?^^
> 
> ich weiss nicht wie man als normaler user dahin kmmen soll/kann aber ich gehe stark davon aus das das entweder verboten oder wenigstens unerwünscht ist .. und da gibts eig auch nix zu sehen ^^



Früher konntest als Geist durch 'ne Tür im Thronsaal (Ironforge) laufen. Mittlerweile geht das nur noch, wenn du ein Duell machst und dich ein Magier "durch sheept". Genaue Stellen findest auf Youtube zu genüge.
Zu sehen gibt es wirklich nix, das der Mühe lohnt und obwohl ich das wusste, musste ich es mir trotzdem mal ansehen. Ist halt der Reiz des Unbekannten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genauso uninteressant ist das Flugfeld, wo man rüber fliegt, wenn es von Ironforge nach Menethil geht. Mit den Npc's kann man nicht reden, die Häuser kann man nicht betreten und das einzige, was dort passiert, ist dass Trogs mit einer Spawnrate von einigen Sekunden sich dauernt von Wachen killn lassen (Lvl 30 vs Lvl 10).
Wenn du dort bist, kommst auch bequem auf die Tore von Ironforge, aber auch das ist eher unineteressant^^


----------



## Baly (25. Juni 2008)

Also solche Threads sind seinfach nur sinnlos. Anscheind haben solche Leute zuviel Zeit um sinnlos in WoW auf irgendwelche Häuser zu klettern oder irgendwo reinzukommen, wo keiner war. Um einfach irgendwo posten zu können: "Hey ich saß grad unter IF." oder " Ich saß auf der Spitze der kathedrale" Wozu??? Hat das einen Sinn? Nein

Wenn das gewollt wäre, dann gäbe es den Beruf Bergsteiger oder Archäologe...  xD

LG 
Baly


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. Juni 2008)

Baly schrieb:


> Also solche Threads sind seinfach nur sinnlos. Anscheind haben solche Leute zuviel Zeit um sinnlos in WoW auf irgendwelche Häuser zu klettern oder irgendwo reinzukommen, wo keiner war. Um einfach irgendwo posten zu können: "Hey ich saß grad unter IF." oder " Ich saß auf der Spitze der kathedrale" Wozu??? Hat das einen Sinn? Nein
> 
> Wenn das gewollt wäre, dann gäbe es den Beruf Bergsteiger oder Archäologe...  xD
> 
> ...



lass doch die leute meine güte. ich bin damals auch nur auf weltreise in wow gewesen, um an unentdeckte orte zu gelangen... nu halt mal die füsse still, falls du es nicht merkst, du bist die einzige die gerade meckert hier.


----------



## Krimal (25. Juni 2008)

Baly schrieb:


> Also solche Threads sind seinfach nur sinnlos. Anscheind haben solche Leute zuviel Zeit um sinnlos in WoW auf irgendwelche Häuser zu klettern oder irgendwo reinzukommen, wo keiner war. Um einfach irgendwo posten zu können: "Hey ich saß grad unter IF." oder " Ich saß auf der Spitze der kathedrale" Wozu??? Hat das einen Sinn? Nein
> 
> Wenn das gewollt wäre, dann gäbe es den Beruf Bergsteiger oder Archäologe...  xD
> 
> ...


Gehörst du zufälligerweise zur Spielerkathegorie "Raiden, raiden, raiden" oder eher "Arena, Arena, Arena"?


----------



## Baly (25. Juni 2008)

macht doch nicht gleich so ein Wind...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne raiden tu ich eigentlich weniger weil ich abends und am WE nicht spiele und mit Pvp kann ich nichts anfangen.... Bin eher der Typ Spieler der  alle mit allem versorgt was sich farmen lässt.


LG (die!) Baly


----------



## DerOffTank (25. Juni 2008)

dann würd dir so ne abwechslung mal gut tun !

Ich persönlich finds immer wieder lustig, in IF auf Kanten auf ein Gebäude Springen und dann sich setzen und ein Lagerfeuer machen usw..........


Und grade wenn man dann sagen kann : Hey ich war grade UNTER IF

das löst einen gewissen Reiz aus...
Ausserdem ist das sehr komisch dort hinzukommen mit diesem Duell Gedöhns, da macht das noch mehr Reiz aus...
MFG


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

Gocu schrieb:


> Der GM hatte dann den GM Modus an aber war zum anflüstern freigegeben das heißt nicht das man den sehen kann, man kann den aber im Chat sehen sonst nicht, außer der hat sich auch sichtbar gemacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







looooool


man erkennt schon daran das es nen privatserver ist das nur 45 priester auf dem server online sind, die anzeige geht bis 49


= 100%ig pserver



wobei es ganz einfach ist auf blizz servern zur insel zu kommen, natürlich wird man danach gebannt aber ist einfach



man erstellt mit noggit und nen parr andren tools einfach ne brücke bis dahin.



naja sagen wirs so: ich verkafu den patch um aufe insel zu "laufen" für 5euro (paypal)^^


----------



## DerOffTank (25. Juni 2008)

Regok schrieb:


> man erkennt schon daran das es nen privatserver ist das nur 45 priester auf dem server online sind, die anzeige geht bis 49
> = 100%ig pserver




Hmm ein Privat server mit 45 Priestern wäre ja schon übelst viele... da es ja schon viel sind wenn 45 leute insgesamt drauf sind..

Könnte ja mitten in der Nacht gewesen sein Ka


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Hmm ein Privat server mit 45 Priestern wäre ja schon übelst viele... da es ja schon viel sind wenn 45 leute insgesamt drauf sind..
> 
> Könnte ja mitten in der Nacht gewesen sein Ka





das ist nicht schwer



schau dir wow scape an, die haben 16000spieler   20781 momentan um genau zu sein


oder blöödy wow , das ist zwar endlich down^^ haha nekses haben se dich doch drangekrigt^^


also 45 priester ist nicht schwer


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

beitrag plz löschen, hat grad gelaggt


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

plz löschen, hat gelaggt


----------



## Annovella (25. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Moin
> Also, es ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber mir war das immer unschlüssig und wolt euch mal fragen wie das sein kann.
> Folgendes:
> Ein bekannter von mir, War auf der GM-Insel.
> ...




Erstell dir ein Nachtelfen und schwimm immer richtung Nordwesten, du musst eine Klasse spielen die Lvl 1 ist und sich heilen kann(wegen erschoepfung), am besten Priester.
Du brauchst circa 20 Minuten, dann triffst du auf die Insel. Laut Karte(wenn man auf "M" drückt) ist dein Charpunkt dann sehr sehr weit aus der Karte raus, aber er ist noch zu finden.

Woher ich das weiss? N alter 2on2 m8 hat das ma gemacht als ihm langweilig war. Ob du gebannt werden kannst? Nein, es gibt kein Grund, da es kein Bugusen ist wenn man herumschwimmt.

Hab auch Bilder davon.. das einzig lustige war daran nur, dass ich dann in der Hauptstadt im Allgemeinchannel geschrieben hab: Gebt man "/who GM Insel ein" *g* 

Ansonsten unspektakulär.

Ps: Es ist nur eine kleine Insel mit einem Anwesen und es ist von Blizzard eine Art versteckter Ort den man erreichen darf. GMs laufen da nicht rumm, Gms zeigen sich sowieso nicht auf Servern.


----------



## Süchtling (25. Juni 2008)

Regok schrieb:


> looooool
> 
> 
> man erkennt schon daran das es nen privatserver ist das nur 45 priester auf dem server online sind, die anzeige geht bis 49
> ...




Hmm.. anstiftung zum Regelverstoß? 
bannt ihn xD bevor es welche machen und durch ihn gebannt werde..âber eig is es die eigene dummheit wenn man es macht


----------



## Regok (25. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> Hmm.. anstiftung zum Regelverstoß?
> bannt ihn xD bevor es welche machen und durch ihn gebannt werde..âber eig is es die eigene dummheit wenn man es macht






sollten waffenverkäufer nach dir auch "gebannt" werden weil mit ihren waren leute getötet werden?


----------



## Süchtling (25. Juni 2008)

Regok schrieb:


> sollten waffenverkäufer nach dir auch "gebannt" werden weil mit ihren waren leute getötet werden?


kurz und knapp ^^ JA!


----------



## DerOffTank (26. Juni 2008)

Süchtling schrieb:


> kurz und knapp ^^ JA!



Eiskalt^^^

@Annovella

Sind da keine Unsichtbaren Mauern?
Ist sonst irgendwie komisch =)


----------



## WLKTester (26. Juni 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Moin
> Also, es ist jetzt schon etwas länger her aber mir war das immer unschlüssig und wolt euch mal fragen wie das sein kann.
> Folgendes:
> Ein bekannter von mir, War auf der GM-Insel.
> ...


Du musst das so betrachten. Die Maps haben ihre Grenzen, und hinter der Grenze ist ein Wackelpudding, wo man nicht mehr raus kommt. Und außerhalb der Grenzen auf der Kalimdor Map ist ein kleiner Ort, wo wieder normales Wasser ist und dort ist auch die Insel. Man sieht sie nicht und man kommt auch nicht hin. Durch einige Bugs und DBC Changes kam man hin, doch die funzen schon so gut wie gar net mehr.Es ist also ein Ort, umhüllt  von Wackelpudding, wo niemand hin kommen kann


----------



## Kronas (26. Juni 2008)

the endless stripe ist laut nem GM auch verboten

'Es ist nicht vorhergesehen, dass sich Spieler über die Erschöpfung hinwegsetzen'
'also soll ich hier verschwinden?'
'Lieber ja, da ich sonst selber Hand anlegen muss...'

das hört sich nicht so prikelnd an


----------



## Mumble (26. Juni 2008)

@Jenny: Ja, es gibt sie! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tr0ll3 (26. Juni 2008)

Man kann sie nur durch mpq hack erreichen indem man, nach dem man die veränderte mpq Datei hat, den tiefen Abgrund bei den Nachtelfen runterspringt. Gibt sehr viele youtube videos


----------



## Jenny84 (26. Juni 2008)

Mumble schrieb:


> @Jenny: Ja, es gibt sie!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich kanns nicht mehr hören jedes mal wenn ich seh GM Insel denk ich mir ja super jetzt hat schon wieder irgentwer geschrieben ja die GM Insel gibts wirklich die liegt bla bla bla


----------



## DerOffTank (26. Juni 2008)

Tr0ll3 schrieb:


> Man kann sie nur durch mpq hack erreichen indem man, nach dem man die veränderte mpq Datei hat, den tiefen Abgrund bei den Nachtelfen runterspringt. Gibt sehr viele youtube videos




Hmm geht das nicht auch mit der pala Bubble ? Muss ich mal ausprobiern


----------



## estaty (26. Juni 2008)

Staaken schrieb:


> Screens für Interessierte gibts hier: GM-Insel
> 
> Man achte auf die teils lustigen Gespräche xD
> 
> ...



Ich kenne Zalasta gut und irgendwie hat ers geschafft nur 3 h gebannt zu werden^^
ich müsste soga irgendwo in den whispers sein^^


----------



## Dim (26. Juni 2008)

Sicherlich kann man auf die GM-Insel, dass jedoch nur wenn man ein GM ist oder wenn man auf einem Privatserver spielt (muss man aber auch GM sein)

.tele gmisland

und zack ist man dort, mir gefällt die Insel nicht! Das ganze zeug hat man sich schneller über Befehle hergezaubert =)


----------



## Dim (26. Juni 2008)

Von dem Typ der auf der GM-Insel war, gibt es auch ein Video, dass Spiel war da glaub ich nnoch nicht so alt und auf einem niedrigen Patch, er hat den Zeppelin selbst lenken können und das war ein Bug.


----------



## Plietschie (26. Juni 2008)

Insel ist noch da, keine Sorge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gab mal nen Exploit, der ging bis knapp 2.1 aber ich hab den nen Freund gezeigt, weiß net obs geklappt hat, er war nur sauer, setzte mich auffe Igno und sein Account war gebannt xD


----------

